
Screen Dependency Disorder Is Real, and It Damages Your Child's Brain - harshulpandav
https://www.momjunction.com/articles/screen-dependency-disorder-is-real-and-it-damages-your-childs-brain_00442190
======
iron0013
For most values of "real", no, it's not.

